# Selective nerve root block. Help



## ortho1991 (Jan 13, 2015)

Please help. Can any one tell me the cpt code for selective nerve root block?

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Jan 14, 2015)

Can you please state the selective nerve root that was blocked? I would love to help you. Can you send OP note or report from AA or CRNA?

Thanks


----------



## marvelh (Jan 24, 2015)

Selective Nerve Root Block (SNRB) is typically reported with transforaminal epidural injection codes 64479-64484 depending upon the spinal region


----------

